# Poll in every forum?



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I was thinking that it would be much easier to have poll in every forum. Because your polling place is in NON-DBS category. So when I would like to have a poll involving Dish Network, where would I go? :shrug: DBSTalk.com > NON-DBS > Polling place ??? Doesn't make any sense to me. Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

With the ability for the users to create polls, we needed to setup a separate polling forum mainly to keep them in check. When we allowed polls in all forums, the DBS related forums began to get too cluttered.


----------

